# Exterior Faux



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We have been asked to apply this look of, copper with patena, to the new home being buit.
Any of you guys do this?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We have to do a mock up on a section of the new home. I love doing this kind of stuff


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

None of the close ups will load and I'm too lazy to resize


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks like an exciting job!

Do you do many new homes??? Or only when it is something specialized such as this?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hardly any. This is an exciting project. A doctor is building a 17,000 sqft home for himself and 4- 7,000 sqft homes for his sons. I heard they are building a 5,000 sqft for the maids quarters!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

That would be good to see take off as a trend. Getting the production rate dialed in takes a little doing I guess.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> We have been asked to apply this look of, copper with patena, to the new home being buit.
> Any of you guys do this?


I could do it, and I'm not even a guy. People with too much money kill me. Neat project,though:thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry Lynn......I use the word "guy" in relation to all painters  You should be used to people with too much money.Wouldn't that be most of your customers?


----------

